
Server-side tracking: surprisingly easy - stadeschuldt
https://insights.project-a.com/server-side-tracking-surprisingly-easy-83d1450cc08f?source=friends_link&sk=7f226a52e374ced3e341f6a0fa6c98f3
======
thenaturalist
Great read! Curios to learn if you have you considered TCO of such a hosted
solution vs. a tool like Apache Pulsar? Has async requests, combines Firehose,
Lambda functions on events and (if Presto is an option) even SQL all in one
[1]. I am not affiliated with the Pulsar project, generally curious if a
comparison was made by OP or others and how it might look like.

[1] [https://corp.narvar.com/blog/why-we-moved-to-apache-
pulsar](https://corp.narvar.com/blog/why-we-moved-to-apache-pulsar)

~~~
martin_loetzsch
(Original author here) That setup is of course an option. The point of the
article is to not have javascript pixels in the website for tracking, and it's
easy to have server side-tracking. So anything that's not based on web browser
based tracking is fine.

